# QLD: Mackay - Bakers Creek 16/6



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday morning I fished Bakers Creek launching near the mouth at a reasonable hour and fished most of the incoming tide the high and the first of the run out. It was only the second time I have fished there and was relatively uneventful for the first few hours with only one tiddler flattie caught. Came across two suspicious looking characters that were netting part of the creek and looked like they had been all night. Didn't have a phone to report them and decided it was probably safest not to considering I was solo and up a creek which isn't very heavily fished. Wasn't having much luck up the creek so decided to head back out toward the mouth to a spot I stumbled upon the first time I fished the creek. All of a sudden my day changed...a 32cm bream (equal PB), 5 flatties the biggest going 52cm and my first ever giant herring which went about 52cm and put up a spirited fight including some exciting aquobatics...all from the same spot within the space of 45mins. That was enough for me so I called it a day. All fish were returned to fight another day.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice fish! I hope those blokes netting got nothing for there troubles :? Not sure about the fish but it sounds like a herring if it went crazy like that when you hooked it. Ever come across the alleged bakers creek croc? I presume he would hang around the abattoir :lol:


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya BB
Sounds like a good session mate.I'm keen to have a session up there at some stage and would be good to go with some one thats fished it before.
I hope the bream are comming out of hibernation as i love targeting them.
Any plans for this weekend....??


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Dumbleton tomorrow or Pioneer Monday Bungy, how are you looking for a fish this weekend?


----------

